# LTP's Random Projects



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello there. I thought I would create a new thread to post the projects that don't really fit into my other logs. SO here you can see the random models and stuff that i paint. 

I spent most of this afternoon sorting out all my models and taking note of what i had (since i moved i havnt been through them) I found some interesting models that i forgot i had. 

Here are a couple...

Inquisitor marine...



















(dont suppose anyone knows where i can get his sword from?)


Iwo jima marines...



















Lord of the rings Fellowship....



















Looking forward to painting these eventually


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great! Another LTP thread to peruse Looking forward to following along.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent, I look forward to following these. I especially look forward to seeing your painting skills applied to some LotR minis (a few of their weapons need straightening btw). As for the sword, I have no idea but I'd guess the best bet would be to keep an eye out on eBay.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice more stuffz!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Omgz a Lotr fan girl!!!!! Nice get them painted up... I Swear Sauron won't kill them all to quickly! (well except King Aragorn...he hurts...bad)

oh and for that dude's sword...let me ask the local crowd.....


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Great! Another LTP thread to peruse Looking forward to following along.


Lol I should have less so I an actually keep updating them . 



Red Corsairs said:


> Excellent, I look forward to following these. I especially look forward to seeing your painting skills applied to some LotR minis (a few of their weapons need straightening btw). As for the sword, I have no idea but I'd guess the best bet would be to keep an eye out on eBay.


 thought you might like the LOTR . I just wanted to do a nice display piece for my cabinet and these are the best models to do it I reckon. 

Yeah i need to bend the swords back. They are annoying. Not a big fan of fine cast stuff. 




djinn24 said:


> Nice more stuffz!


Lol. Indeed. I have quite a few random models so there will be a nice mix on here. 



Azkaellon said:


> Omgz a Lotr fan girl!!!!! Nice get them painted up... I Swear Sauron won't kill them all to quickly! (well except King Aragorn...he hurts...bad)
> 
> oh and for that dude's sword...let me ask the local crowd.....


Lol i wouldn't go that far I'm just doing the fellowship for now


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Balins Tomb Diorama base would look a treat with them on if you are able to find one on eBay. Unless you have something nice planned for the base they're stood on now?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> The Balins Tomb Diorama base would look a treat with them on if you are able to find one on eBay. Unless you have something nice planned for the base they're stood on now?


Im gonna attack it with milliput and build up a nice scenic base. It'll be a mixture of grass and gravel and I'm trying to find a good place to find rocks and bushes etc...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds great


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

LTP said:


> Im gonna attack it with milliput and build up a nice scenic base. It'll be a mixture of grass and gravel and I'm trying to find a good place to find rocks and bushes etc...


Can't wait to see what your efforts produce with that base.


Doc


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Decided to take on the fellowship  

Here's what I have done with the base so far....




























And I have painted gandalf  




























Needs some touching up but I think they will all look awesome when I'm finished 

Oh and btw i have decided that I do not like fine cast at all haha


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Gandalf looks great LTP!!! I think this is going to be a stellar looking piece when all the models are done.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm looking foward to the Iwo Jima Marines.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Gandalf looks great LTP!!! I think this is going to be a stellar looking piece when all the models are done.


Thanks midge  I hope I can do the models justice.



davespil said:


> I'm looking foward to the Iwo Jima Marines.


I can't wait to paint that piece. It's a pain to put together though lol. 

Update! Frodo is finished!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

might just be me but, i cant see the pic? :dunno:

and for what my opinions worth (compared to midge13 etc ) gandelf looks awsome


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> might just be me but, i cant see the pic? :dunno:
> 
> and for what my opinions worth (compared to midge13 etc ) gandelf looks awsome


Hmm they show up on mine. what does it say? Cheers dude


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Great looking stuff so far - both model wise and display board! :good:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Frodo and Gandalf look great. Can't wait to see the whole fellowship all together.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not bad at all. Have you painted LotR before? I had a go a few weeks ago at some Easterlings (lots of easy armour to paint) and the change is scale was... jarring to say the least - looked like I'd been finger painting.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Great looking stuff so far - both model wise and display board! :good:


Thanks dude 



KjellThorngaard said:


> Frodo and Gandalf look great. Can't wait to see the whole fellowship all together.


Me neither haha I don't think I'll be able to finish them before I head on tour. 



Vaz said:


> Not bad at all. Have you painted LotR before? I had a go a few weeks ago at some Easterlings (lots of easy armour to paint) and the change is scale was... jarring to say the least - looked like I'd been finger painting.


No I havnt this is the first lot I have done. They are quite annoying lol smaller and the details seem to blend together. Very tedious haha.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. Sorry for not posting in a while but I'm currently in the sand box and havnt had much Internet. 

My friend here has brought his models with him and I have been helping him paint in my time off. 

Here's what I've done so far.























































Enjoy!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. I love that big deamon. The purple is beautifully highlighted on the front. Have some rep.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

lovely job really smooth, love the purple, should have taken a pic of them on top of some hesco!!!!!! + rep


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys 

Well it has been a while since I posted in here so I thought I would share a new model I have just purchased. 

This is a tank commander by Young Miniatures. The sculpting on this model is just absolutely flawless. I cannot wait to paint it. 





































I will hopefully be starting this next week whilst also painting my ogres. I will keep you all updated. 

ciao for now 

LTP


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing progress on this, good luck!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow LTP that is an amazing bust! One of the best I've ever seen and I can't wait to see what you'll do it with it. I'm really tempted to get one myself actually! Maybe when I get an airbrush so skin will be easier.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Boc said:


> Looking forward to seeing progress on this, good luck!


Me too. I am excited to get it painted up. 



Jacobite said:


> Wow LTP that is an amazing bust! One of the best I've ever seen and I can't wait to see what you'll do it with it. I'm really tempted to get one myself actually! Maybe when I get an airbrush so skin will be easier.


I know right its got so much detail. They are really nice. I have emailed the guy I bought it off to see what other ones he has. 

Started the base colours so still very WIP. I'm taking my time with this one as it is purely a display piece. 




























Sorry about the photos the lighting here is terrible. 

Hopefully I can get more done soon. I am painting my Ogres at the same time. 

I ordered a nice 2" x 2" mahogany plinth to mount him on with the cap badge fitting on there somewhere so hopefully it will look nice when its finished.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely stuff there L! I'm looking forward to more of that RTR bust :so_happy:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Random Project time! My brother in law asked my to paint up one of his transformers for his youtube review channel. I had fun  









I had to seal it with ard coat otherwise the paint and weathering powder just rubbed off. It was quite a challenge painting this as I had to take it apart and it was like a friggin rubix cube putting it back together again. 

First time I have really weathered anything so let me know what you think


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. My friend and I decided to paint some war machine models to mix things up a bit. I decided to go with the lightning angels and this is the first one painted…



This is the first time I have done true metallics in a while and I was using this as an experiment with different colours and techniques.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya L!
Where've you been hiding? 

That's a nice looking figure! Which faction is that from?



Any progress on your RTR bust? :good:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a lovely paint job LTP. The metallic does look very reflective and more real than you would get with NMM techniques. This does truly look like the metal is chromed.

Also I second @Tawa 'Where have you been?' 

I thought you had been abducted by Aliens and had your brains sucked out so they could learn all your painting techniques.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

humakt said:


> That is a lovely paint job LTP. The metallic does look very reflective and more real than you would get with NMM techniques. This does truly look like the metal is chromed.
> 
> Also I second @Tawa 'Where have you been?'
> 
> I thought you had been abducted by Aliens and had your brains sucked out so they could learn all your painting techniques.





Tawa said:


> Hiya L!
> Where've you been hiding?
> 
> That's a nice looking figure! Which faction is that from?
> ...


Hey guys cheers for the feedback. I'm glad you said that about the chrome look humakt as thats the style I was going for .

I have been working away for about 5 months and real life unfortunately took up all my time. I am hoping to be able to get more done from now on. 

As for the RTR bust it is next on my list of many things to paint lol.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Your painting never stops amazing me. Really like that lightning angel


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hey LTP welcome back! I'm liking the new stuff... and the old stuff too, sweet skills.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LTP said:


> As for the RTR bust it is next on my list of many things to paint lol.


Epic! :good:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Loki1416 said:


> Your painting never stops amazing me. Really like that lightning angel


Thankyou! 



Iraqiel said:


> Hey LTP welcome back! I'm liking the new stuff... and the old stuff too, sweet skills.


Cheers dude. 



Tawa said:


> Epic! :good:


lol here is the link to the minis. They are actually called clockwork angels (my bad) from the convergence of crisis faction.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Haven't seen this thread before. Beautiful work! Love the transformer and purple daemons!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LTP said:


> lol here is the link to the minis. They are actually called clockwork angels (my bad) from the convergence of crisis faction.


They sound quite nasty..... :shok:


EDIT: And you stealth-changed your avatar


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Jolnir said:


> Haven't seen this thread before. Beautiful work! Love the transformer and purple daemons!


It hasn't been updated in a while. Thank you 



Tawa said:


> They sound quite nasty..... :shok:
> 
> 
> EDIT: And you stealth-changed your avatar


They are lol. The war caster is even nastier. 

….I have no idea what you mean…. :secret:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LTP said:


> ….I have no idea what you mean…. :secret:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Poor poor Swindle (unless something changed that is the name of the Transformer (he is part of the Combaticons if no one knew)...what?!!!)...he got a sweet upgrade...too bad he always seems to be exploding into a million pieces in the show.

I like the stuffs, the metallic chick in the armor looked really REALLY cool and kind of potential evil.

*puts a note on that for possible Slaaneshi demon model alternative*

GREAT JOB LPT


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. 

Here are some WIP shots of the bust. Nearly finished now  i have been painting it in between tactical marines as a reward . 











Ciao for now :bye:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LTP said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Here are some WIP shots of the bust. Nearly finished now  i have been painting it in between tactical marines as a reward .


Your deserve a cookie for your bust :good:



EDIT:Wait a minute...... :blush:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Really stunning work, loving the facial hair :victory:

I really need to get started on my marines this month, let alone reward myself with more painting!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

*RTR Bust*



Tawa said:


> Your deserve a cookie for your bust :good:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:Wait a minute...... :blush:


hahaha ... yeah i do  lol



Varakir said:


> Really stunning work, loving the facial hair :victory:
> 
> I really need to get started on my marines this month, let alone reward myself with more painting!


Cheer V. I decided just to finish it lol. 











Vote for it here!

:bye:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LTP said:


> Vote for it here!


I might have done.....


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nicely done LTP. The eyes are always what gets me. No matter how hard I try, I just can not get them to look like real eyes. Just something off with them, and some times very creepy looking. 
Also, voted on your work as well. Gave you a 1 because I'm jealous of your skills. Nah, just kidding, gave you a 10!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Loki1416 said:


> Nicely done LTP. The eyes are always what gets me. No matter how hard I try, I just can not get them to look like real eyes. Just something off with them, and some times very creepy looking.
> Also, voted on your work as well. Gave you a 1 because I'm jealous of your skills. Nah, just kidding, gave you a 10!


I had to paint the eyes 3 times before i got them to not look bog eyed lol. Thanks!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome work on Mr Goatee, lovely painting as always :victory:

On a random note I saw one of your tutorials pop up on a 40k facebook group the other day which was a welcome surprise. WHat's your next non 40k project?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Awesome job LTP, but who authorised that trooper to grow a goatee? That's gotta be for Movember only!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Awesome work on Mr Goatee, lovely painting as always :victory:
> 
> On a random note I saw one of your tutorials pop up on a 40k facebook group the other day which was a welcome surprise. WHat's your next non 40k project?


Cheers dude, yeah I have been helping out some of my buddies with some painting articles. I think I'm going to finish the rest of the war machine squad. I just have to Finnish a squad of tac marines first lol


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Awesome job LTP, but who authorised that trooper to grow a goatee? That's gotta be for Movember only!


Lol I did


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Legolas is done... only six left in the diorama.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Egad! You do exist! :grin:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Always a pleasure to see your work. And it's been too long!


----------

